
Tim O'Reilly to software developers: Get serious  - nickb
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/10/tim-oreilly-get.html
======
Harkins
I'll be sure to get socially involved when I'm a wealthy middle-aged white guy
looking back on my life and feeling hollow.

------
bootload
_"... He is daring them, in the words of James Collins and Jerry Porras,
authors of the business classic 'Built to Last: Successful Habits of Visionary
Companies,' to take on "big, hairy, audacious goals.' ..."_

My big hairy audacious goal for Tim OReilly: Talk about Free Software instead
of Open Source software & join in the converstation ~
<http://www.linux.com/feature/118201>

------
hoyhoy
Wait, who owns the Web 2.0 trademark? Who holds a Web 2.0 conference every
year?

This is sort of like the pope telling people to stop being Catholic.

------
edw519
What the prodding of Tim O'Reilly could never do, the market will do with
scary efficiency.

Goodbye facebook apps.

Back to business as usual.

------
mroman
I wholeheartedly agree! I have been thinking about this issue for several
months, and even posted a short rant here:

[http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/04/too-much-
suckage.ht...](http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/04/too-much-
suckage.html?showComment=1209640260000#c2458699601160014561)

